# Anyone shooting .32 cal long rifle?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Pedersoli .32 cal Pennsylvania Long rifle coming. Looks great, but wondering about ballistics? These were supposedly very accurate at long distances in early America. Where to start? I'm sure I will experiment with various powder charges and projectiles ( unless patched round ball is only option) 1:48 twist. However anyone with some experience could save me some time and I would be grateful for the advice. What distance? How does .32 cal compare with .50 cal( shot a lot of those)


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

I noticed an open box of 32 caliber roundballs on a dealer shelf once. On looking inside the origin of the term "Pea-Shooter" immediately became clear.

I don't have one, or much to offer in the way of advice. 1:48 is a roundball twist rate in a caliber that small. I have heard that 32 maxiballs exist but aren't easy to find. They are easy on the wallet to shoot - they don't need much in the way of powder or lead. Some people have reported using .310 buckshot in them with good success.

-na


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

No experience, but if you google _.32 cal muzzleloader_ you'll find some forums with shooters discussing the round. You should get some good info that can answer many of your questions. Those are nice looking guns.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

You need to obtain Lyman's "Black Powder Handbook & Loading Manual. This publication is widely available for around $20.

This manual has loads for the .32 caliber round ball using various loads with Black powder and Pyrodex. 

The top velocities are around 2200 fps. The 45 grain 32 caliber round ball has a rather poor ballistic coeficient, so at 100 yards more than 1/2 of the velocity is lost, leaving an energy of less than 100 ft. lbs.

Thus, the 32 caliber muzzleloader is a small game rifle at best, somewhat on par with the 22 rimfire. It definitely should not be used for deer hunting.

One of the biggest problems with the 32 muzzleloader is that it is so easy to break the ramrod. Be careful.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I googled .32 calibers recently. From what I read its been mostly replaced by the .36 calibers. Its supposed to be a real accurate little squirrel rifle, but has fowling issues do to bore size and its easy to break a ramrod when its that skinny. Like somebody else said, google it and there's some good info out their.


----------

